# String and arrow info for '85 Martin cougar magnum



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have an old steel cabled Firecat I still shoot from time to time,very acurate bow. I use 452+ for all my strings.Your cables should be fine as long as the rubber coating isnt tore off anywhere,thats why I dont like the cables riding directly on the rod,If you cant find a cable guide somewhere PM me your address Ill send you one.I shoot mostly alum. and ACCs so cant help with carbon size. Should still be a good shooting bow,good luck.


----------



## kineticenergy (Jun 17, 2008)

novich69 said:


> ... I use 452+ for all my strings...


Hey novich69,
thanks for the reply.
Did you mean 452X or 450 plus for the string and I assume you're confirming it was OK in older bows that used Dacron?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I had a Martin Cougar that had wheels and a Martin Cougar Magnum with cams. Both of these bows had the tear drops and I used dacron.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

I used dacron for a long time,but now I make all my strings 452x. 450+ should be ok too.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry,didnt see the + sign I in the first post. 3days of staring at moving water flyfishing has my eyes a little goofy. 452x.


----------



## kineticenergy (Jun 17, 2008)

*Brace height for 1984 Martin Cougar magnum*



novich69 said:


> I have an old steel cabled Firecat I still shoot from time to time,very acurate bow. I use 452+ for all my strings.Your cables should be fine as long as the rubber coating isnt tore off anywhere,thats why I dont like the cables riding directly on the rod,If you cant find a cable guide somewhere PM me your address Ill send you one.I shoot mostly alum. and ACCs so cant help with carbon size. Should still be a good shooting bow,good luck.


Do you have any idea what the brace height is for this bow? Martin had nothing useful regarding this. My old manual doesn't have it.
FWIW, it has 42" string 47" ATA and 29" draw length.
Thanks much for any help you can provide!
-Keith


----------

